# How about a list of on-line places to get router "stuff"?



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Let me start with a few I use:
www.leevalley.com
www.amazon.com/toolcrib
www.mlcswoodworking.com
www.pricecutter.com
www.rockler.com
www.woodworker.com

Just to name a few.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't forget Oak Park.

http://www.oak-park.com/index.html


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

ejant said:


> Don't forget Oak Park.
> 
> http://www.oak-park.com/index.html


I'm sorry to say I don't order from them, the problem is that I use Discover Card and a program called deskshop to do my on-line orders, Oak Park does not take Discover Card  (I have twice had problems with credit cards and since I started using deskshop and single use numbers I'm a happy camper and want to stay that way.) To bad for me as they have a lot of nice things......

Ed


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is the address for Trend the main router and bit manufacturers in UK.
http://www.trendmachinery.co.uk/homepage/


----------



## denisd (Sep 10, 2004)

Oak Park will let you use Discover Card (I use mine all the time). You just have to call their 800 number and they will give you all the Internet discounts too.

denisd


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Incase you were wondering... 1-800-665-0252 (tollfree)


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

denisd said:


> Oak Park will let you use Discover Card (I use mine all the time). You just have to call their 800 number and they will give you all the Internet discounts too.
> 
> denisd


This is interesing, if they take Discover why don't they do it on-line? I don't expect you to answer that...... I have never tried to use Deskshop to generate a number then go off line and make a call to use the number, maybe I'll give that a try.

and here is another address:
www.eagle-america.com

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

A couple more for the list

www.freudtools.com/index2.html
www.thewoodworkerschoice.com/
New to me just found today
http://www.woodpeck.com/
Ed


----------



## JohnH (Sep 13, 2004)

How about

http://www.bladesnbits.com/


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Reible, 
I talked to the staff at Oak-Park and they said just give them a call that they would be more that happy to help you out. As somone said they well give you all the online discounts.

It was said before and I'm just gonna say it again they do have the best routing jigs and accesories. I Just love there table system that they got there and with the new facuflow system it sure keeps my shop neat.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

A couple more

http://workbenchtool.com/incra.htm

http://www.incra.biz/index.html


----------



## John_LA (Sep 11, 2004)

Here are a couple that I use:
http://www.carbide.com/home.cfm
http://www.routerbitworld.com/

I"ve had very good luck with router bit world (no affiliation to either)

John LA


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

And one that has been great to me over many years (sending to Oz), and LOML and I visited - great people and great products/service.
http://www.woodhaven.com


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

A couple more.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
http://www.routermania.com/index.cfm?sid=AF847


----------



## RixWorx (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.patwarner.com/


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*on-line stores collected from posts*

The following is a list of what people have posted as places to shop for router items. I have not visited each so I can not say if the url listed is correct or not. The list is not sorted...... maybe another time..... Please feel free to add your favorites, I'll collect them again sometime maybe.

General

www.sommerfeldtools.com
shop.woodcraft.com
www.leevalley.com
www.amazon.com/toolcrib
www.mlcswoodworking.com
www.pricecutter.com
www.rockler.com
www.woodworker.com
www.oak-park.com
www.trendmachinery.co.uk/homepage
www.eagle-america.com
www.thewoodworkerschoice.com
www.woodpeck.com
www.bladesnbits.com
workbenchtool.com/incra.htm
www.incra.biz/index.html
www.carbide.com/home.cfm
www.routerbitworld.com
www.woodhaven.com
www.sommerfeldtools.com
www.routermania.com
www.patwarner.com
www.shopfox.biz
www.hartvilletool.com
www.microfence.com

Plastics
www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...duct%5Fid=10369
www.mscdirect.com
www.mcmaster.com

Ed


----------



## aeroclassics (Sep 29, 2004)

My personal favorite for bits and such is www.routerbits.com. Just bought a woodpecker table and am going to purchase a lift for my PC7529 to go with it.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

For hard to find bits try:
www.toolstoday.com
they carry the whole Amana bit line and tons of goodies.
They had the hard to find Butterfly Spline bit I needed, and the shipping was free with other freebees in the shipment. Their bit / tool catalog is huge. I am in no way saying they are the the only first class source, only that I am one satisfied customer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, here is one you will just love: www.wttool.com
You will find tools for things you cant imagine there. This place is not exclusively for woodworking. They have their own label on import machines which are well designed. Hard to beat their clearance items. This is where I buy most of my castors and wheels.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

You for got woodcraft.And grizzly.I do most ofy ordering from Grizzly pricecutter rockler and woodcraft. With pricecutter and grizzly getting the most.
Learning Herb


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I moved this information to:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=763

Ed


----------

